# Little makeup collection, needing advice !



## Justine (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




     Here is my collection, with a few mac products.




 I need some advice because I'm going to a MAC store tomorrow and I'm wondering what I could buy to use it with what I already have. (Not pictured but I also have a lot of Mac and sephora brushes and powder)
I'm a dark-green eyed brunette with really pale skin, I've got a kind of retro look (and no decent pictures of me for the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) what are you favorite products you could advise me to buy?
                   Thanks !   
 PS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




excuse me for my bad english, I'm from Paris)


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 7, 2007)

Greensmoke eyeshadow would be lovely with your coloring!  Also green eyes look great with purples like Parfait Amour or Violet pigment.  And some of my staples are neutrals like Shroom and Naked Lunch, and Phloof! is my favorite highlighter!  Good luck and have fun at the store!!


----------



## Justine (Jan 7, 2007)

I've think I'll go for the green. I'm taking a look at the tutorial section to learn way to apply it


----------

